# 7/12/2018 Diamond Creek access



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Monsoon Season has begun in Northern Arizona!

Today, 7/12/2018 at 8:00am the Diamond Creek Road has flash flooded at the bottom two miles

Diamond Creek road is currently closed.

USGS Hydrograph datas reflects a flash to 4200cfs July 11 in the afternoon.
Flows of Diamond Creek have returned to zero cfs as of this morning.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*7/12 evening update on Diamond Creek Road*

Rain continued to come down throughout the day in Peach Springs today.
The village of Supai experienced significant flooding and about 200 residents were evacuated by helicopter this a.m.

Grading and dozing machinery from Diamond Creek Road was relocated over to Rd 16 to help Supai access, so repairs to Diamond Creek Rd will be delayed.

Best estimates from the Hualapai River Runners today is that a minimum five days will be needed to recover the bottom two miles to the Diamond Creek beach. (Mileage may vary)

Boaters will need to push on to Pearce Ferry until at least Monday, 7/16,
as Diamond Creek Road will remain closed until recovered.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

An extended vacation for all those who thought their trip was ending!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Hopefully they have enough beer!


----------

